# Red Bellows Stereo Cameras



## 7539 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi all, I wanted to ask some people who are experts and, well, I guess this is it. I bought these two cameras today. One is a Hawkeye Stereo camera, made by Blair/Kodak during their changeover phase around 1905. It's pretty complete although needs some case rebuilding. Bellows are complete but have come loose at the bottom. Bausch and Lomb lenses and the dual shutters work. 
The second is a Hawkeye also, Marked Stereo  Hawkeye Model 4, Pony Premo No. 4, this one in nice shape, shutters work, bulb is in place and all levers seem to work. 
Marked 4297 in pencil inside the back which may be the serial number. 

Any thoughts, hints, production info,etc...? Not much online... I've attached a couple of pictures and can do more. Thanks


----------



## 7539 (Jul 18, 2020)

I forgot... the lot also included a German made metal tripod in leather case marked Kodak apparently from nearly the same era I believe


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 19, 2020)

I am afraid I can not help but what a great find!  =]


----------



## Space Face (Jul 19, 2020)

I can't help neither but it's very steam punk


----------



## 7539 (Jul 19, 2020)

They are really cool! The smaller one was jammed so I took it apart and fixed it. Got more to do though


----------



## 7539 (Jul 19, 2020)

Nobody seems to know much about them other than generalizations, guess I'll head to Ebay with them and see what happens


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 23, 2020)

Very pretty cameras! There is one on eBay for $450.00 and it might not move. But at least you know it's worth over $300.00

Congrats on the find, I'm jealous.


----------

